# spinal block...did it hurt?



## Jade_Kitten

i had one with my first c-section and didnt feel a thing. i was very nervous though. guess im worried it will be bad with my c-section this time...was i just lucky it was painless last time? will it be scarier and hurt worse this time? what experiences did you have? thanks.


----------



## Bambers

I had a c-section with my first and that was 20 years ago and no it didn't hurt really....just felt like pushing in my lower back. x


----------



## tristansmum

i didn't feel mine but then again i'd been in labour for 14 hours and was contracting constantly when they put it in. i'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## kmumtobe

I was 27 hours into labour and was so out of it they could of done anything to me and I wouldn't of noticed or cared, all I wanted was pain relief. First thing I felt was a wash of calm as it kicked in, tho to be far needles scare me so I think id of remembered if it hurt when they did it, especially as it wasnt during contractions as you have to be still x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thanks ladies...lol of all the things i could worry about between now and then i was worried about this...weird


----------



## Bluetomato

I was the same! I don't remember Harrisons but with Doms section I was quite worried about the spinal, although it really wasn't that bad. It was a bit stingy when they put the local anaesethic in (but im a big wimp lol) but literally after a few seconds it stopped stinging. With Darcey she was an emergency section as i'd gone into labour and I think I cried most of the way though it as I hadn't slept in nearly 24 hours and she was a bit early so I was worried she was going to be poorly. But again I remember it being a tiny bit stingy. You'll probably be so excited to meet your new baby that you won't even notice x


----------



## Sooz

I had to have one for surgical repair after Paige was born and I can honestly say I never noticed either needle going in or out.


----------



## Clareabell

Didnt notice it at all but I was contracting at the time so I dont think I would of noticed if they decided to amputate my left arm :rofl:


----------



## DarlingMe

In the US they use epidurals for laboring and will adjust the dose for a emergency c-section; a block is generally used for a scheduled section. So maybe you had an epidural the first time? To be honest, the spinal block was the worst part of the whole thing. Not sure if that helps or not, but atleast it will be over with first! Im not sure if they had a difficult time inserting mine but it was alot of pressure. It seemed like they took a long time. I wasnt expecting it to take so long or be so uncomfortable! I hope that doesnt freak you out but I think mine was just a difficult insertion.


----------



## soybeangirl

I thought the spinal block for my scheduled c section was basically the worst part, also. It wasn't near as bad as I thought it would be, either. The shot to numb my back was the worst of the anesthesia. It was kind of like a bee sting then it was over. Not too bad at all. The anxiety made me crazy, though. 

Just stay focused on that baby and you won't even pay attention to the pain!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

as a person who was probably stuck with the needle about 10 times (it took them over 40 minutes to get mine in and were one more try away from knocking me out!) i can tell you with absoloute certainty you cant feel a thing!lol


----------



## MikaylasMummy

oh yes sorry the anesthetic needle but that just like any other little needle you get, nothing to worry about.i was panickedabout mine. the worst part was being hunched over like that in labour for 40 minutes when its meant to take 5!!


----------



## MissYorkshire

I did not have a c sections but for some reason they gave me a spinal block and i must honestly say i did not even know or remember that i had had one till my mum told me the next day!!! x


----------

